# Need help identifying a fish.



## Twarg (Oct 7, 2007)

Firstly, sorry if this is in the wrong area! Since I have absolutely no clue about fish I didn't know what section to put it in. 

My brother has been given an aquarium and fish, and one in particular is rather unusual. None of us have been able to find any information on it because we don't know it's called. 

I thought you guys could maybe help me out : )

Hes usually a plain silver with redish-orange fins, but within seconds he changes to a deep black. At will he flips between silver and black. He seems to get on fine with the other fish but he's a bit of loner. I could see he was a bit aggressive at once stage until my brother put more 'caves' in there and he has been fine since.

Any ideas?? Sorry I don't have a picture just yet, because the tank is at my brothers house.

I'd appreciate any help you can offer 

Megan


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

red finned shark _Epalzeorhynchos frenatus_?


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

Could be a rainbow shark or red tailed shark. Red tailed sharks usually stay on the darker side even if the substrate is white, but only the tail fin is red. Rainbow sharks are longer than red tailed sharks, will get pretty pale and all the fins are orange/red.


----------

